
Rein in Facebook like we did AT&T - nothinggoesaway
https://www.ft.com/content/942020c6-4936-11e8-8c77-ff51caedcde6
======
downrightmike
And Verizon, Charter and AT&T again.

------
lecarore
Is their a way to go past the paywall ?

~~~
detaro
[https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.ft.com/content/94...](https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.ft.com/content/942020c6-4936-11e8-8c77-ff51caedcde6)

~~~
MR4D
How did you find that link?

Does this work for other sites?

~~~
raihansaputra
Works for WSJ and a few other sites.

    
    
       javascript:location.href='http://facebook.com/l.php?u='+encodeURIComponent(location.href)
    

Save that as a bookmarklet and use it anytime you encounter a paywall. Not
mine, found it through HN too.

